# Einstein E-collar question



## Chad Spicer (Nov 20, 2013)

I was wondering and maybe one of you knows the answer. 

With the Dogtra you can dial up and down the stim while you are in stim, without there being a break in stim. Is this able to be done with the Einstein collars?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Chad, I'm changing the topic name a little from "Dogtra vs Einstein E-collars" because it's so similar to several past threads and one present threads and it may be overlooked because of that.

I'll happily change it back if you still get no input (or if you just want me to).


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Chad Spicer said:


> With the Dogtra you can dial up and down the stim while you are in stim, without there being a break in stim. Is this able to be done with the Einstein collars?


Yes, as long as the collar is set on continuous and unlocked.


----------



## Chad Spicer (Nov 20, 2013)

Connie, I appreciate the change. It was late and I was half lucid when I posted. 
Much better topic name. 
Thanks. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chad Spicer (Nov 20, 2013)

Geoff Empey said:


> Yes, as long as the collar is set on continuous and unlocked.


Excellent. Thank you. I've been wondering if this could be done with the Einstein collar. 
I like what Einstein seems to offer and have been giving some thought to getting one. That was one thing I really had yet to figure out if it did. Now if I can just convince myself that the big ol round remote isn't so bad and I would get use to it, I'll be good to go.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

You know it *does* say 60 day money back guarantee free shipping both ways; that may be the best way to tell.


----------



## Chad Spicer (Nov 20, 2013)

Oh I am an obsessive consumer. I buy nothing till I've thought and thought about it from every angle and weighed the pros and cons in relation to the value. As the price goes up, the stewing increases. There are things I have waited so long to buy that once finally ready to go for it the new model is out and the process starts all over. But your right, that's a nice failsafe plan. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mike Lamoreaux (Feb 19, 2013)

I got the Einstein E-collar wondering about the remote myself. After I have handle it for a while I have found it is really easy not to hit the wrong stim like I have done with others. The only thing you have to worry about it making sure you are in the right program before you start.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

I have found I can not reliably do that with my Einstein. The dial is WAY too sensitive to turn up and down with any measure of control. 

Then I was helping someone else train their dog who had the same Einstein model, and their dial is way less sensitive, and is really smooth and controlable to dial up and down when it is not locked.

So I am thinking that mine might just be defective??? Been meaning to send it to have it checked, but there is never a good time.

I like the product otherwise.


----------

